# Design a Spooky Scene, Win a Medusa DMX!



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

That's an awesome idea!....You should have it set up somehow so that all entries get posted at the same time so no one plays off of anyone elses ideas though...That way there would be no advantage between the person who posted first to the person who posts last....It would keep it 100% original if no one saw anyone elses ideas....Just a thought....ZR


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 23, 2006)

I think it would be a little unfair if I entered this, but heres a suggestion to those considering entering......using the DMXorcist software as a player you can run multiple VSA routines to the same board at the same time, so a single scene using a single board could contain background features running on a loop, features played at random times, sequences played in random orders, and sequences triggered by sensors, each sequence can contain sound and or motion and or lighting features.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I have always wanted to animate my Jack Skellington and also build an animated Oogey Boogey. I would use the servos to animate the heads for both and incorporate the LEDs for lighting using the relays to control the LEDs. 

I would have them both singing in my pumpkin patch and exchanging banter. The ToTs would love it. 

Eventually, I would like to build the kids, the mayer and maybe Sally and animate them too but I would need a lot more controllers for that.


----------

